# gentoo su ppc g5

## xchris

Nella speranza di convertire gli uffici che gestisco a S.O. che non siano Windows ho preso un ppc g5 usato per sperimentare un po' il mondo Mac.

Chiaramente dopo 3 ore la voglia di provare gentoo e' stata forte!

Ho burnato 2 diverse immagini:

- ppc universal

- ppc g5

la prima va in kernel panic.

La seconda parte ma sento le ventole che iniziano a frullare un po' troppo (solitamente non si sente quasi)

Ho controllato con top lo stato del sistema e la cpu non e' a palla come si potrebbe pensare.

Avete mezza idea o suggerimento?

ciao e grazie

P.S.:ho letto i post sul forum ma non ne ho cavato nulla.

----------

## shev

 *xchris wrote:*   

> La seconda parte ma sento le ventole che iniziano a frullare un po' troppo (solitamente non si sente quasi)

 

Sicuro che sia un problema? Sul mio g4 con linux le ventole si sentono partire più spesso che con macosx, ma è normale. E' una cosa insopportabile e preoccupante o partono normalmente le ventole?

Considera che anche con macosx e alcuni degli ultimi aggiornamenti firmware le ventole si sentono più spesso, è normale.

/me che si complimenta per l'acquisto e gradirebbe restare aggiornato sull'evoluzione g5/gentoo (potrebbere essere il prossimo acquisto)  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Cerberos86

non saprei cosa dirti... forse semplicemente il proc viene usato di più sotto gentoo.... niente picchi, ma un uso INTENSO e COSTANTE...Xo' pensa a tutti quei pc le cui ventolozze girano 24h/24....  :Laughing: 

----------

## iDarbert

È una cosa che capita anche usando Mac OS 9 sui nuovi Mac, pare che sia questione di firmware secondo MacWorld Spagna   :Confused: 

----------

## xchris

vi assicuro che la mia postazione sembra un centro di calcolo!!!

o un negozio di aspirapoleveri LOL

scherzi a parte.. mi sono documentato..

e' una "feature" non inclusa nel kernel del livecd.

cmq ho compilato un po' di cosette e devo dire di essere alquanto deluso dalle performance!

Mi auguro vivamente di aver sbagliato qc.

Un p4 dal 2,6 in su bastona questo g5 (1,6 ghz)

gcc l'ha compilato in 39 minuti.... no comment!!

ciao e grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *xchris wrote:*   

> cmq ho compilato un po' di cosette e devo dire di essere alquanto deluso dalle performance!
> 
> Mi auguro vivamente di aver sbagliato qc.
> 
> Un p4 dal 2,6 in su bastona questo g5 (1,6 ghz)

 

Imho hai sbagliato qualcosa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kaio

Avevo letto dei bechmark strepitosi riguardo le prestazioni/tempi di compilazione dei sistemi G5...

La tua esperienza cosa dice?

----------

## xchris

al momento e' un disastro...

39 minuti per compilare gcc!!!

cmq e' tutto molto "alfa" per il g5...

tanto che le ventole vanno a palla sempre..

sotto osx invece non posso dire altro che:

1 - ottima interfaccia.. molto curata

2 - prestazioni nell'utilizzo di applicazioni standard (browser,mail,divx..) buone ma non incredibili (penso che la colpa sia di quartz)

spero che in futuro si dimostrera' all'altezza! Per il momento mi sembra solo bellissimo. (esteticamente)

ciao

----------

## silian87

Io a uso tempo ho avuto MOLTISSIMI problemi con gentoo sukl mio powerbook, che vanno da X non funzioiante, a console inpazzite, a alsa che non va, al clock dimezato e via dicendo. Unico consiglio? Aggiorna sempre all'ultimo kernel che c'e' e chiedi moltissimo aiuto in giro, ed abbi pazienza.

----------

## pascalbrax

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Avevo letto dei bechmark strepitosi riguardo le prestazioni/tempi di compilazione dei sistemi G5...
> 
> La tua esperienza cosa dice?

 

se ti riferisci ai benchmark della apple... quelli sono una buffonata.

in pratica provavano un programma sia su pc che su mac... su mac usando tutte le features di accelerazione della cpu apple, usando un compilatore ultra ottimizzato...

su pc hanno usato gcc senza nemmeno un -O2...

(qualcuno magari piu' informato puo' confermare o smentire?)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Avevo letto dei bechmark strepitosi riguardo le prestazioni/tempi di compilazione dei sistemi G5...
> 
> La tua esperienza cosa dice?

 

Io non mi fido dei benchmark, comunque non mi sembrava piu' veloce di un dual xeon 1.8 pero'...

----------

## xchris

seee altro che dual xeon LOL

mi aspettavo qc tipo un p4 3ghz

e invece siamo lontani...

qc e' cosi' gentile da farmi un "genlop -t gcc" con le varie architetture?

10x

ciao

----------

## stefanonafets

Un pò <OT> ma non troppo:

A lavoro hanno deciso di installare linux su una partizione guest dell'AS/400, il cui processore è un PPC64 big-endian...

Essendo la dentro la persona che più conosce linux, mi hanno demandato il 'lavoro' (in realtà è uno stage...)

Qualcuno di voi ha mai avuto esperienze con tale architettura???

Guardando un pò tra le compatibilità dei vari pacchetti ho visto che ciò che serve per un sistema base è compatibile, per il resto (tipo apache, mySql ed xfree, che sarebbero le cose che + mi servirebbero, bè xfree non a me ma all'amministratore) come potrei fare??

Usare gli rpm di una RedHat 7.1 per iSeries è possibile??

E poi, le flag "-mcpu=ppc64 -O3 -mbig-endian" danno problemi, tipo binari instabili ecc???

Thx!!!!!! 

/me molto dubbioso in proposito...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

2GHz pentium4 512Mb ram

```
     Thu Jan 29 22:48:18 2004 --> sys-devel/gcc-3.3.2-r5

       merge time: 59 minutes and 4 seconds.
```

400Mhz ultra sparc IIi 128Mb ram

```
     Sat Feb  7 10:07:13 2004 --> sys-devel/gcc-3.3.2-r5

       merge time: 1 hour, 37 minutes, and 59 seconds.
```

dual xeon 1.8MHz 1Gb ram

```
     Thu Apr 22 04:05:34 2004 --> sys-devel/gcc-3.3.2-r5

       merge time: 18 minutes and 7 seconds.
```

----------

## xchris

i tempi del dual xeon 1,8 mi sembrano formidabili....

sei sicuro che ci fosse pure java? o magari che ne so... un build particolare...

ti dico questo perche' il mio dual xeon 2,8 non e' stato cosi' performante.

grazie mille

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> sei sicuro che ci fosse pure java?

 

Non ne ho la piu' pallida idea di questo visto che e' di mio fratello ed e' lui che ha fatto l'installzione.

----------

## xchris

va bien  :Smile: 

cmq il g5 si colloca tra un p4 2ghz e uno 3ghz.... 

e' vero' che probabilmente dovrei provare a compilare con gcc 3.3...

(sembra che sia + indicato... anche panther e' stato compilato con il 3.3)

Devo dire cmq che mi aspettavo di +.

grazie ancora.

ciauz

----------

## xchris

ok mi correggo...

il problema e' che questi test andrebbero condotti cosi:

```

emerge -f ebuild

emerge ebuild

```

infatti ho riprovato ora e ottengo:

```

 Tue Apr 27 11:01:00 2004 --> sys-devel/gcc-3.3.2-r5

       merge time: 10 minutes and 48 seconds.

```

chiaramente sul dual xeon...

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ok mi correggo...
> 
> il problema e' che questi test andrebbero condotti cosi:

 

I test sul dual xeon di mio fratello includono anche il download. Potresti postare quelli del dual G5?

----------

## xchris

appena rebooto linux li posto...

cmq e' un single g5 1,6. Non e' dual (dovevo vendere la casa LOL)

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> cmq e' un single g5 1,6. Non e' dual (dovevo vendere la casa LOL)

 

Scusa avevo capito male  :Embarassed:  . ecco perche' ti ho detto se era come un dual xeon.

----------

## xchris

domandina...

tra ppc e ~ppc noto che gcc e' sempre il 3.2.x

come mai?

ora sto mergiando il 3.3 per poter passare la mia cpu come arg.

Vediamo se ci sono dei miglioramenti  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## xchris

aggiornamento...

a furia di smanettare tya gcc 3.4 (unico che supporta G5 nativo) sono riuscito a "scassare" la distro  :Smile: 

ma quanti bei seg fault LOL

mi sa che per avere tutto a 64bit e' un po' presto  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco qua i dati del dual G5 di pelon's

```
BiG5 root # genlop -t gcc

 * sys-devel/gcc

     Mon Mar 15 22:46:23 2004 --> sys-devel/gcc-3.2.3-r4

       merge time: 29 minutes and 56 seconds.

     Wed Apr 28 14:41:12 2004 --> sys-devel/gcc-3.2.3-r4

       merge time: 25 minutes and 8 seconds.

     Wed Apr 28 16:11:40 2004 --> sys-devel/gcc-3.2.3-r4

       merge time: 25 minutes and 37 seconds.

 merged totally 3 ebuilds in 1 hour, 20 minutes, and 41 seconds.

 average merge time: 26 minutes and 53 seconds.
```

----------

## xchris

bhe...

gran delusione..(se i dl time sono bassi)

bisognerebbe fare un 

```

emerge -f gcc

emerge gcc

genlop -t gcc

```

ha ottimizzato il tutto?

sai che cflags usa?

ho notato che -mcpu=970 si puo' usare solo con gcc 3.4

e sembra generare codice valido.

(se metto -mpowerpc64 ho solo sig sev)

@stefanonafets

ti consiglio vivamente un giro sul sito di gcc per vedere come ottimizzare.. per il resto no so.

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ha ottimizzato il tutto?
> 
> sai che cflags usa?

 

Ora gli e lo chiedo.

----------

## pelon's

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bisognerebbe fare un 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ho fatto l'emerge 2 volte ... quindi non ci sono tempi di dl  :Crying or Very sad: 

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ha ottimizzato il tutto?
> 
> sai che cflags usa?
> ...

 

ecco la conf:

```

# emerge info

Portage 2.0.50-r6 (default-ppc-2004.0, gcc-3.2.3, glibc-2.3.2-r9, 2.6.5-gentoo)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.5-gentoo ppc PPC970, altivec supported

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.9

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.58-r1

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="ppc"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=powerpc"

CHOST="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=powerpc"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://sunsite.cnlab-switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X altivec arts berkdb cdr cups dvd dvdr esd foomaticdb gdbm gif gnome-libs gpm gtk gtk2 imlib jpeg kde libwww mitshm motif mozilla nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam perl png ppc python qt readline sdl slang ssl tcltk tcpd truetype xv"

```

c'è qualcosa che non va nella mia conf ??? (sono sicuro di si   :Laughing: )

----------

## xchris

ti consiglio di provare le ottimizzazioni a 64 bit e la cpu specifica!

sono disponibili in modo preliminare (come powerpc64) sul gcc 3.3 e in modo specifico sulla 3.4.

Io ho provato con

-mcpu=970 -mtune=970 -mailtivec -mabi=altivec -mpowerpc

e "sembra" generare codice velido. (io pero' non ho nessun X & co)

in teoria sarebbe bello mettere -mpowerpc64 ma genera codice non valido.

Non essendo proprio esperto non escludo che sbagli qc!

Ho idea che quei furboni di apple abbiano ottimizzato il loro gcc 3.3  :Wink: 

....anche se "world's fastest..." mi sembra molto ottimistico  :Smile:  (passi che il mio sia lento... ma il tuo mi sembra assurdo)

Aspetterei anche una release ufficiale per G5...

ciao  :Smile: 

P.S.:Dal sito apple ho una marea di problemi a scaricare il devel cd..(cosi' sbirciamo un po' il suo gcc)... tu sei riuscito?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Ho idea che quei furboni di apple abbiano ottimizzato il loro gcc 3.3 

 

Che novita'.... mai nessuno che fa dei test decenti...

----------

## xchris

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che novita'.... mai nessuno che fa dei test decenti...

 

gia' :S

per la cronaca..

http://maccentral.macworld.com/news/2004/03/26/nad/index.php?redirect=1083141904000

----------

## xchris

rileggevo il thread..

c'e' da dire che non è paragonabile la compilazione del 3.2.x del ppc g5 dual con il 3.3.x.

sembra che il 3.2.x sia + lunga da compilare..

dovremmo stablire un metodo standard di compilazione del medesimo pacchetto per poter fare dei confronti.

potremmo fare:

```

emerge -f /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-3.2.3-r4.ebuild 

time emerge -b /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-3.2.3-r4.ebuild

```

io rifarei le prove cosi' (cosi' chi ha ppc emergia la ver installata)

che ne dite?

----------

## lavish

Riuppo il thread, perchè mi interesserebbe molto vedere dei confronti sui tempi di compilazione di queste macchine... non vorrei andare troppo OT, ma un g4 intorno al GHz e un centrino sulla stessa frequenza, come se la cavano?

----------

## sktrdie

guarda ti conviene guardare questa pagina... credo sia normale per le ventole.. dopo devi settare tutto.

Credo anche che la tua CPU non stia  andando al massimo... ad ogni modo questo e' link della pagina:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-ppc-faq.xml

----------

## lavish

 *sktrdie wrote:*   

> guarda ti conviene guardare questa pagina... credo sia normale per le ventole.. dopo devi settare tutto.
> 
> Credo anche che la tua CPU non stia  andando al massimo... ad ogni modo questo e' link della pagina:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-ppc-faq.xml

 

1. il post di xchris è di un sacco di tempo fa

2. penso che l'avesse già letto

3. mi pare che lo stia vendendo  :Very Happy: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## sktrdie

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *sktrdie wrote:*   guarda ti conviene guardare questa pagina... credo sia normale per le ventole.. dopo devi settare tutto.
> 
> Credo anche che la tua CPU non stia  andando al massimo... ad ogni modo questo e' link della pagina:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-ppc-faq.xml 
> ...

 

che tristezza, era una buona macchina..

cmq dai e' un g5... e' un PPC

e' roba avanzatissima... scommetto che fa + casino un portatile x86 che questo g5.

Ad ogni modo non so a riguardo dei tempi di compilazione... cmq e' strano che a lui ci mette tanto.

magari se qualcuno ha un g5 puo' dire qualcosa

----------

